# having trouble with attachments



## pbfoot (May 19, 2006)

was going to download some pics but don't have the ability to upload it doesn't show the upload or file manager I could use some help


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm. I just gave it a try and it worked for me. Strange. 
Try refreshing the page maybe?


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2006)

all day it hasn't worked it tells me what i can upload but doesnt shoow the manager


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2006)

I think we may have to get horse to look into this one. I can't find a thing wrong. Everything works for me just fine.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Maestro (May 19, 2006)

It worked fine for me when I uploaded my new sig today.


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2006)

thanks but its as if I dont have priveleges to upload from the administraion end and not my end but Then again I've been wrong many a time or your pre worried about my lovely ladies of which I no opinion


----------

